# Oscillator Squeal/Whine - Low Tide



## LandFillSessions (Sep 21, 2021)

When engaged there is a squeal or whine clearly related to the randomize oscillator. It’s not boxed. I bought a real shallow water to compare it to... yeah i did. And it does the same thing. Is a diode malfunctioning? J201’s were mounted on adapter boards instead on the smd pads. I need to reseat the pots with the dust covers as I’m sure it’s shorting out. Help on isolating the whine would be appreciate.

A daisy chain power supply will cause noise in the other pedals so an isolated psu is needed.


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 21, 2021)

Are you saying the unit you bought does the same thing? If so, it sounds like you have a power issue.


----------



## LandFillSessions (Sep 22, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Are you saying the unit you bought does the same thing? If so, it sounds like you have a power issue.


It does, however, I opened it up didn’t see anything amiss, reassembled, and it sounded fine.

I do have a problem with AC at the wall but when using an EHX, Triad, and Donner psu the same noise happened. I’ll try it with the isolated AC outlets. A Svisound pedal that had a color changing LED introduced a similar oscillation/whine until I disconnected it. 

I realized this should be in Troubleshooting. 🤦‍♂️


----------

